
A Poisoning in Bulgaria Exposed Russian Assassins in Europe - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/22/world/europe/bulgaria-russia-assassination-squad.html
======
ty7yt
[https://pastebin.com/czfX4mVL](https://pastebin.com/czfX4mVL)

heres the article.

